

Ask HN: How do you include CSS/JS libraries? - franciscop

I am the developer of Picnic CSS and I found several deficiencies in the current model I&#x27;m using [1]. I know now what works best for me, but I am also interested in what works best for you to make it easier. So, how do you prefer including external front-end libraries?<p>1. Use a CDN to include the external minimized file.<p>2. Use bower or other front-end package manager to integrate the developer files (SASS). If it&#x27;s other, which one?<p>3. Download the static, minimized file and include it manually (either in your build system or just as another stylesheet).<p>4. Clone the repository to make sure that you&#x27;re always up to date (I think this was common before front-end package managers appeared).<p>5. Other. Which one? How? And why?<p>For me the 1. works best for small and fast projects and 2. works best when heavy personalization is needed. So, which one(s) do you use normally?<p>[1](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;picnicss&#x2F;picnic&#x2F;issues&#x2F;39)
======
theaccordance
Personally, I prefer having third party libraries available through a package
manager like bower or npm. It doesn't take much to get these set up if you're
already hosting your code in on Github

~~~
franciscop
Perfect, that's the same for me and I think for most programmers, so I guess
you'll like the new redesign:
[http://imgur.com/oWFgrMB](http://imgur.com/oWFgrMB)

